# Moving from Dl to MTL



## tiaan123 (Wednesday at 15:59)

Hi All ,

Wanted to know how would I go about Mixing my ADV currently DL to MTL I want to keep it Freebase.

Dropping the recipe below

3% Forest Fruit
3% Harvest berry
.75% Raspberry Manila
1% Blck Ice
1% Super Sweet

3% Nic

70/30 VG/PG

So my question is will I need to up the % of the flavors as well as the nic?


----------



## ivc_mixer (Wednesday at 16:25)

Depends on how much nic you want to add, but yes, you would need to bump the flavours

Below are a few suggestions, others may comment on how they'd like to adjust otherwise:

6-10mg nic:
4.5% Forest Fruit
4.5% Harvest berry
1% Raspberry Manila
1.2% Blck Ice
1.2% Super Sweet

11-14mg nic:
6.5% Forest Fruit
6% Harvest berry
1.2% Raspberry Manila
1.5% Blck Ice
1.5% Super Sweet

15-18mg nic:
8% Forest Fruit
7.5% Harvest berry
1.5% Raspberry Manila
1.7% Blck Ice (possibly 2%)
1.7% Super Sweet (possibly 2%)

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## tiaan123 (Wednesday at 16:26)

ivc_mixer said:


> Depends on how much nic you want to add, but yes, you would need to bump the flavours
> 
> Below are a few suggestions, others may comment on how they'd like to adjust otherwise:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input, will i then also need to use PG nic instead of VG?

An also change the pg/vg ratio?


----------



## ivc_mixer (Wednesday at 17:36)

tiaan123 said:


> Thank you for the input, will i then also need to use PG nic instead of VG?
> 
> An also change the pg/vg ratio?


You're welcome.

You can use either. It is possible with the high % one (15-18) that you may need to use VG nic as else you may not be able to add enough VG for the mix.

Then typically with such mixes I change the ratio to a 60VG/40PG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (Wednesday at 21:53)

Out of interest @ivc_mixer , what is the main reason for increasing the flavour percentages at higher Nic?

is it to balance out the peppery Nic flavour?
or that the vape is typically lower powered and less volume of Vapour so you need a bit more flavour to get the same taste as DL ?


----------



## ivc_mixer (Wednesday at 22:53)

Silver said:


> Out of interest @ivc_mixer , what is the main reason for increasing the flavour percentages at higher Nic?
> 
> is it to balance out the peppery Nic flavour?
> or that the vape is typically lower powered and less volume of Vapour so you need a bit more flavour to get the same taste as DL ?


Nicotine is also a flavourant. I f you were to vape a juice at 0mg and the same juice at 3mg, you will note there is a difference in flavour. Many people do not think of nic in this way, but it is and one needs to build around that. So if you up the level of nicotine in your juice, you need to compensate for it by adding more concentrate flavours, else the nicotine will take over completely.

Then the second part which you mentioned is also correct, due to one typically inhaling less vapour with MTL vaping - I mean, you can DL a 18mg juice at 100W if you want to, but that would likely be the end of your throat right there and then, so with MTL people typically vape around 15 - 30W - and the flavour sits in the vapour, so you need to add more flavour to it so that you can compensate for the lack in the vapour to flavour ratio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------

